# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Agricultura >  Aprobado un desembalse de 1.200 hm3 para la campaña de riego en la cuenca del Guadalquivir

## Jonasino

> El pleno de la Comisión de Desembalse de la Demarcación Hidrográfica del Guadalquivir ha aprobado un desembalse de 1.200 hectómetros cúbicos para el riego de los cultivos del Sistema de Regulación General durante la presente campaña, que finalizará el próximo 30 de septiembre. Asimismo, durante la celebración de la Comisión de Desembalse, el hasta ahora presidente de la CHG, Manuel Romero, ha comunicado a los asistentes que ha cesado de su cargo al frente de esta administración, en la que le sustituye Antonio Ramón Guinea, hasta ahora Ingeniero Jefe de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Guadalquivir en Córdoba.
> 
> La presidencia de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Guadalquivir ha apelado a la necesidad de hacer un buen uso del agua, teniendo en cuenta que la escasez de precipitaciones en el año hidrológico provoca que la situación general de la Cuenca sea de "prealerta".
> 
> Con respecto a las dotaciones, se ha aprobado en la cabecera de las grandes zonas regables, o en el punto de captación de las concesiones individuales, un límite de 5.500 metros cúbicos por hectárea, con la excepción de la Zona Regable de Salado de Morón que, debido a la situación del embalse Torre del Águila (que se encuentra a poco más del 3% de su capacidad), no tendrá dotación. En este sentido, desde la Confederación se están acelerando al máximo las gestiones para acometer la obra de interconexión del embalse con el Canal del Bajo Guadalquivir objetivo de que esta comunidad de regantes pueda contar con agua en el embalse a principios de julio.
> 
> 
> Tampoco dispondrá de dotación la Zona Regable del Río Corbones debido a la falta de recursos almacenados en las presas de Puebla de Cazalla.
> 
> ...


Fuente: http://www.iagua.es/noticias/espana/...balse-1200-hm3

----------

ben-amar (30-abr-2017),F. Lázaro (28-abr-2017),frfmfrfm (27-abr-2017)

----------


## ninosa

La sequía que se vive en Extremadura está poniendo en serio peligro la campaña de regadío, un ejercicio que de no poder llevarse a cabo con normalidad "traería consecuencias catastróficas para el conjunto de la región", advierte la organización agraria UPA-UCE Extremadura.

----------

